# Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl



## TR 0512 (27. Januar 2011)

*Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Hallo,
ich hab mal eine Frage.
Wenn ich meinen Grafikkartenlüfter schneller als 70% drehen lasse vernehme ich nach ca. 5min einen Geruch, welcher so riecht als ob etwas verschmort wäre. Das gleich vernehme ich auch nach ca. 3min bei meinem CPU-Kühler (Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V) wenn ich Core Damage laufen lass. Jetz zu meiner Frage. 
Ist das schlimm oder eher nicht?


----------



## Eiche (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

 kurz gesagt wenn etwa verschmort reicht ist das nie ein normales Zeichen ausser du hältst das Feuerzeug dran


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Lege den Rechner offen vor dir hin und starte mal so nen Bench und halte mal die Nase rein ob da wirklich was in Richtung einer Kokelei riecht. So wüßte man zumindest welche Komponente ev. sich in Grillgut verwandeln möchte.


----------



## Own3r (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Hört sich schon ein bisschen komisch an. Du solltest den PC so wie Dr Bakterius gesagt hat, während der Belastung öffnen und mal den Geruch lokalisieren. Normal ist das nicht, außer du verwechselst den Kokelgeruch mit dem "heiße Elektronik" Geruch


----------



## TR 0512 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Wie riecht denn die "heiße Elektronik" ? So einen ähnlichen Geruch glaube ich auch über der Heizung wargenommen zu haben.
Meine GPU hatte ca. 70° und mein CPU ca. 75°


----------



## Old-Man (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*



> Wie riecht denn die "heiße Elektronik" ?


Wenn du kunststoffähnliche Ausdünstungen wahr nimmst, sollte das ein Warnsignal sein.  Spätestens dann solltest du dein ocing zurückfahren oder für bessere Kühlung sorgen!
Wie sind denn die Lüfter angeschlossen, wie werden sie geregelt?


----------



## Own3r (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Ja "heiße Elektronik" riecht ein bisschen wie Heizung. Aber 75°C für die CPU ist schon ein bisschen viel. Stelle mal alles auf stock, also OC raus!


----------



## TR 0512 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Hab ich gemacht. CPU riecht bei 2,80GHz da Turbo Boost an war, immer noch ein bisschen so. Wenn ich die CPu aber mit 3,60GHz laufen lasse verstärkt sich der Geruch. Allerding dreht die Lüfter auch wesentlich schneller.
Ich hab auch mal den Garfikkarten lüfter auf 100% laufen lassen und die GPU nicht belastet. Nach ca. 3min hab ich auch wieder so ein Geruch wargenommen. Dieser war allerding nicht so stark wie bei der CPU. Mein GPU hatte übrigens nur 32°.


----------



## TR 0512 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Kann das auch irgendwie am Staub im Lüfter liegen. Wenn der Kühler zu heiß wird und der Schmutz ... sagen wir mal verbrennt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Verbrennen wird da bestimmt nix, nur durch einen Kühler im Wollmantel würden die Temperaturen deutlich ansteigen Es könnten natürlich die Ausdünstungen des PCB´s sein, gerade wenn die Hardware noch etwas neuer ist.


----------



## TR 0512 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Bisschen älter als ein Jahr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Wenn da was kokeln würde oder schon hätte, würde man das auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand riechen können wenn der Schaden nicht allzu lange her wäre.


----------



## TR 0512 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Wenn ich Core Damage beende riech ich nach ca.30 sec nichts mehr. Kann das auch irgendie an der hohen Drehgeschwindigkeit liegen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Wenn du denkst es wären die schnell drehenden Lüfter, dann stell diese doch einmal auf 100%/klemm sie direkt an die 12V ohne Last bei den Komponenten zu erzeugen. Wenns dann stinkt sind es die Lüfter wenn nicht wohl eher die Hardware.


----------



## TR 0512 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

Hab jetzt mal den Lüfter mit 100% 15min laufen gelassen. Kein komischen Geruch. Anschließend hab ich noch für 30min Core Damage laufen lassen und erst nach diesen 30min konnte ich den Geruch wieder war nehmen.


----------



## TR 0512 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Komischer Geruch nach schneller Lüfterdrehzahl*

 
Ich hab bei 3,600 GHz über 15min Core Damage laufen und kein Geruch!
Ich hab lediglich die Spannung auf 1,19375V gestellt!


----------

